

How slow are functional implementations of quicksort? - MikeTaylor
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/05/25/how-slow-are-functional-implementations-of-quicksort/

======
fhars
His first example for tail recursion is grossly wrong, it is an almost
canonical example for a fuction that is _not_ tail recursive, as the last
thing it does is consing somthing with the result of calling itself
recursively.

